# Quince wood ?



## Molokai

Hi everyone, need information about quince wood. Is it good, hard or soft. Any uses ? This 20 inch beast is going down next week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950

looks nice in knife handles

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Ps that is a knarly looking tree

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'll take some....


----------



## Molokai

So far I found a lot of rotten wood and a few nice pieces. I have to dry it a little to process it. Don't know the hardness but I think it's around apple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

awesome.....


----------



## ripjack13

did you happen to gather any of the fruit? I'm interested in the seeds....


----------



## Molokai

ripjack13 said:


> did you happen to gather any of the fruit? I'm interested in the seeds....


Why do you need seeds ? 
I don't have any fruit.


----------



## ripjack13

Molokai said:


> Why do you need seeds ?
> I don't have any fruit.



To grow it....


----------



## Molokai

ripjack13 said:


> To grow it....


Amazing !!!
:)
I heard that seeds are very healthy. But to grow a tree from seeds, that's a new for me....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Amazing !!!
> :)
> I heard that seeds are very healthy. But to grow a tree from seeds, that's a new for me....


I have a couple cherry trees grown from seed- 20 diameter- 20 mt. ash 10 poplar- couple spruce and cedar. and the damn squirrels plant walnut trees in kathie's flower beds every year- none have survived her shovel though- over here in USA- this is how trees are planted..  How do ya 'll do it over there???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Molokai

Mike1950 said:


> I have a couple cherry trees grown from seed- 20 diameter- 20 mt. ash 10 poplar- couple spruce and cedar. and the damn squirrels plant walnut trees in kathie's flower beds every year- none have survived her shovel though- over here in USA- this is how trees are planted..  How do ya 'll do it over there???


I was just trying to be funny. We grow it from seeds. But some woods need to be "planted" on other better roots. Don't know the right word in English for that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> I was just trying to be funny. We grow it from seeds. But some woods need to be "planted" on other better roots. Don't know the right word in English for that



Right word is Graft. but mother nature really does it best Mt. ash has been planted in our yard by birds eating the berries and crapping in good dirt. I assume the poplar is same. Squirrels Plant the cherries every year- hundreds- I planted filbert 25 yrs ago and thought something was wrong with it -no filberts but finally noticed squirrels eat every one and leave me the shellls.... GRRRR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> To grow it....



Rip,

PM an address, I think I have a lawn customer that still has a few on their plant. I 'll stop by this week and check if you are serious. We made quince jelly 4 years ago, took more sugar than expected. Our jelly was from the 'Chinese quince', _Pseudocydonia sinensis_, sometimes placed as _Chaenomeles_ _sinensis_.

Change, none at that house, but a few at another lawn customer, they have 'Asian quince', _Chaenomeles speciosa. _We made jelly from this place too, just a bit more sugar than the one above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Molokai said:


> So far I found a lot of rotten wood and a few nice pieces. I have to dry it a little to process it. Don't know the hardness but I think it's around apple.View attachment 137413



Tomislav,

I would like to purchase a sample for my wood collection. Our quince really exceed 2.5-3" inches in 30 years. The wood is similar to apple but I think closer to 'Grey birch', _Betula populifolia_.

Which quince is it? I assume _Cydonia oblonga. _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai

Mr. Peet said:


> Tomislav,
> 
> I would like to purchase a sample for my wood collection. Our quince really exceed 2.5-3" inches in 30 years. The wood is similar to apple but I think closer to 'Grey birch', _Betula populifolia_.
> 
> Which quince is it? I assume _Cydonia oblonga. _


Ok, no problem. Let me dry it and I will contact you. I think it's cydonia oblonga

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> To grow it....



Seeds in the mail. Picked from 2 plants, looks like you may have some of both, 'Chinese' and 'Asian' quince. Seeds are mixed, let me know in 20 years which ones grew. Might need air mail by then, or if the Lord chooses ground mail. Just pray it is not the other...Pictures at dust on the hood of a white pick-up. The inverted reflection of the pine trees across the road can be faintly seen above the fruit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Mark!


----------

